# Jeff Bezos talks about the Kindle on The Daily Show - Feb 23rd



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff Bezos will be a featured guest on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart on Feb. 23rd. on Comedy Central.  The blurb says he will be previewing the new Kindle and what it means for publishing.

Enjoy!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

really. I may tune in to the Daily Show for the first time.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

*marks calendar*


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I watch the Beagle religiously anyway.  (The Bagel + The Eagle)  But thanks for the 411.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Set to record, just in case I forget!  Thanks, Susan


----------



## jwt0001 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeff Bezos of Amazon will be on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart on Comedy Central tonight.  I'd be shocked if they didn't mention the Kindle.  11:00 EST


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I just set it to record on my DVR.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4181.0.html


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

He was on the Today Show this morning so it sounds like he's making the rounds to promote the K2.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

You wafflers better get your orders in now!

This will push more Ks out the door than Oprah did.


Well at least, be more fun to watch.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Abby said:


> He was on the Today Show this morning so it sounds like he's making the rounds to promote the K2.


What's a Today Show?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's the link for the video of his interview:

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/29347380#29347380


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool, looking forward to it.  I do enjoy watching the daily show, so this will be a bonus


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> You wafflers better get your orders in now!


The pull, oh the pull.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Love me some JS and the Daily Show...have my reminder set just incase. It also repeats the next day, just incase you missed this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It will be on the Daily Show website tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Here's the link for the video of his interview:
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/29347380#29347380


AAACKKK. . . the screensaver on the display model was . . . . . .OSCAR. . . .they could SO have picked a better one. . . . .

(wonder if there are any new ones for the K2?)

Ann


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Elijsha said:


>


LOL, I actually used to have a couple of prairie dogs for pets. One of them was actually pretty mean when she got older too. I would say this is a good representation.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Here's the link for the video of his interview:
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/29347380#29347380


Thanks for the video link!!!! My K2 envy is getting worse. lol



Ann Von Hagel said:


> AAACKKK. . . the screensaver on the display model was . . . . . .OSCAR. . . .they could SO have picked a better one. . . . .
> 
> (wonder if there are any new ones for the K2?)
> 
> Ann


lol I noticed Oscar immediately too...he was one of the reasons I went with a custom screensaver


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

13 minute reminder.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

w00t ty for the reminder


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Watching it now 

Not gonna lie, Jeff Bezos's laugh is kinda creepy.


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Britt said:


> Not gonna lie, Jeff Bezos's laugh is kinda creepy.


I was coming here to post the same thing. It's too loud and too hard...almost like his laughter is forced.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I must be weird because I love Jeff's laugh. It was a great segment. I wish there'd been time to demo the K2.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

bad interview!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I loved his laugh.  

That was hilarious


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bad interview. He should have known Jon was going to be a skeptic and been better prepared. He should have shown an actual book, changing font size, looking up words, and all of that cool stuff. Instead he laughed a lot and did nothing that really promoted the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious.  *shrug*  I didn't NEED to see it demoed.  I can see that at Amazon.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I missed it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

But the people watching the show, many of whom are readers, probably would have liked to see the demo. I post at TWoP and I have a sneaking suspicion that very few of the folks there will be posting that they need to check out the Kindle. It was a bad sell job.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Angela said:


> I missed it!


It's on again at !2:00 or 12:30. (Can't remember which.) Or tomorrow. You may be able to watch it at comedycentral.com right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> I missed it!


It will be on the Daily Show website tomorrow. They get the clips up pretty fast over there. What was funny was John Oliver's take on how awful Jon Stewart was as the host of the Oscars and how great Hugh Jackman was.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> But the people watching the show, many of whom are readers, probably would have liked to see the demo. I post at TWoP and I have a sneaking suspicion that very few of the folks there will be posting that they need to check out the Kindle. It was a bad sell job.


If you are a reader who has a computer, you've been to Amazon. If you've been to amazon, you've seen the plugs for the Kindle. *shrug*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was fun. Jeff seems to be a big fan JS. I think it would have been smart of him to send a K2 over in advance so he could try it out. He seemed a bit boggled by it. Funny how everyone ask the same thing about enjoying the tactile experience of  reading...I thought that too, before I saw the light!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's on again at !2:00 or 12:30. (Can't remember which.) Or tomorrow. You may be able to watch it at comedycentral.com right now.


Yes, I see it comes on again at 12:30. Just set the DVR to record it. Thanks BJ!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> But the people watching the show, many of whom are readers, probably would have liked to see the demo. I post at TWoP and I have a sneaking suspicion that very few of the folks there will be posting that they need to check out the Kindle. It was a bad sell job.


Agreed - his TV appearances AREN'T to sell Kindles to people like kindleboard.com readers - that's "preaching to the choir." And even for current Amazon.com customers, most people just blow past the intro page advertising the Kindle, like a pop-up ad for new credit card offers.

These TV appearances are big for Bezos to demo how great this technology package is, enticing customers who otherwise wouldn't even think of buying a Kindle. He gets a few minutes of free airtime during interviews to do this, and otherwise is going to have to rely on expensive TV commercial time.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Agreed - his TV appearances AREN'T to sell Kindles to people like kindleboard.com readers - that's "preaching to the choir." And even for current Amazon.com customers, most people just blow past the intro page advertising the Kindle, like a pop-up ad for new credit card offers.
> 
> These TV appearances are big for Bezos to demo how great this technology package is, enticing customers who otherwise wouldn't even think of buying a Kindle. He gets a few minutes of free airtime during interviews to do this, and otherwise is going to have to rely on expensive TV commercial time.


$359 is biggest hurdle, in my opinion.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Tweeeeeeeet.

Five minute warning for those of us on the left coast.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I finally got time to watch the video. I didn't think it was that bad. After all it is not meant to be a Kindle advertisement. It was really more about a company that is thriving while most are scraping by. Seeing it though just made me want my Kindle more. I can understand the whole "We don't disclose numbers" attitude to a point. At the same time it makes me wonder if this actually helps or hurts the device. I personally have never seen one, or know anyone that has. Probably because everyone is at home reading them. Sometimes people need to know a device is popular before they will buy. Not to mention if it is "popular" there are always some people that HAVE to buy it. It may even attract a publisher to tap the market if they know how big of an audience they would be selling to. 

It was kind of nice to hear that the Kindle books are over 10% of all the book sales. I would say that is a substantial amount for such a new device. I would honestly love to know the break down of Kindle books sold by genre. Even if it was just percentages I think the information would be interesting.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> Thanks for the link. I finally got time to watch the video. I didn't think it was that bad. After all it is not meant to be a Kindle advertisement. It was really more about a company that is thriving while most are scraping by. Seeing it though just made me want my Kindle more. I can understand the whole "We don't disclose numbers" attitude to a point. At the same time it makes me wonder if this actually helps or hurts the device. I personally have never seen one, or know anyone that has. Probably because everyone is at home reading them. Sometimes people need to know a device is popular before they will buy. Not to mention if it is "popular" there are always some people that HAVE to buy it. It may even attract a publisher to tap the market if they know how big of an audience they would be selling to.
> 
> It was kind of nice to hear that the Kindle books are over 10% of all the book sales. I would say that is a substantial amount for such a new device. I would honestly love to know the break down of Kindle books sold by genre. Even if it was just percentages I think the information would be interesting.


?? Which Daily Show did you watch?

Mr B is a real fan. Not a very good salesman. Send someone else out for the K3 launch. Couldn't the PR dept take one to Jon before the show?


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't, I watched the video that was linked in the thread for the Today show. I just didn't use quote because it was on a previous page which may have been confusing.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/29347380#29347380


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

finally got to see the show... funny interview!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone that missed it can watch it here... http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=218392&title=jeff-bezos


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

As a P.R. guy, I thought Jeff could have gotten a lot more bang from his buck from his Daily Show appearance.  For instance, he could have come up with a visual gag that employed the changing of font sizes or some other gimmick to show a Kindle feature or two... Jeff even could have had the Kindle electronic voice read aloud a glowing review of Hugh Jackman's Oscar performance from the NYT.  Would have tied in hilariously with the opening segment.  Having said that, though, it was a modestly engaging segment that probably sent a couple of thousand people to the Amazon web site to learn a little more about the Kindle.  I have to say, though, that Jon was really funny when he said, "Tell me, Jeff, how come you guys charge three or four bucks for three-day shipping, but if I shave off one day and want my stuff in two days, it's all of a sudden $79?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

The interview on "The Today Show" was a much better job by Bezos. I think he was just a bit star-struck by Jon. The giddy giggling like a girl was the dead give away. I have a feeling that he is a Stewart fan and is just geeky enough to let that cloud his perspective.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> The interview on "The Today Show" was a much better job by Bezos. I think he was just a bit star-struck by Jon. The giddy giggling like a girl was the dead give away. I have a feeling that he is a Stewart fan and is just geeky enough to let that cloud his perspective.


I totally agree. I saw both interviews and it doesn't seem like Bezos was able to discuss the Kindle on The Daily Show in an effective manner. I can understand his being a Stewart fan but it is unfortunate if that impacted his ability to accomplish what he needed to accomplish. And I have to agree with an earlier poster -- I found myself paying a lot of attention to his laugh!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Too giddy.
Not a 12 year old girl infatuated with an older boy.

Eric


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Anyone that missed it can watch it here... http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=218392&title=jeff-bezos


Thanks for the link Octochick - that was a lot more fun to watch than the Today show appearance.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> The interview on "The Today Show" was a much better job by Bezos. I think he was just a bit star-struck by Jon. The giddy giggling like a girl was the dead give away. I have a feeling that he is a Stewart fan and is just geeky enough to let that cloud his perspective.


I watched both "interviews," and the Today Show interview with Matt Lauer was a "real" interview, informative and relaxed, and Bezos came off well. In contrast Jon Stewart was a clown, as usual, doing his comedy schtick, which seemed to make Bezos nervous, never knowing how Stewart was going to ridicule his comments. NOT a relaxed atmosphere. Bezos' overboard nervous laughter made him look like a buffoon, unfortunately. Nonetheless, the exposure will likely get more of the kids watching the Daily Show to take a look at the Kindle, anyway.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I post at TWoP


What's a TWoP? To me it means "The World of Puzzles" (put out 4 times a year by your friends at Games magazine) but I don't think that's what it means to you.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> What's a TWoP? To me it means "The World of Puzzles" (put out 4 times a year by your friends at Games magazine) but I don't think that's what it means to you.


TWoP = Television Without Pity...great site, if you haven't been there, you should check it out! I love it!! It's the only other site I consistantly visit besides this one.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Kindle Convert said:


> TWoP = Television Without Pitty...great site, if you haven't been there, you should check it out! I love it!! It's the only other site I consistantly visit besides this one.


Yes, but where do you go to get your tan?

OOOOPS, sorry!! My bad, couldn't resist.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Yes, but where do you go to get your tan?
> 
> OOOOPS, sorry!! My bad, couldn't resist.


LOL! Funny!! I know it's bad...when I was looking for an avatar I did a quick search for something with books and beach, since I'm in sunny FL but I need to lose this it, it's kind of porno!!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Kindle Convert said:


> ...., it's kind of porno!!


Absolutely not!!! As I put down my S/I swimsuit issue to post this.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Absolutely not!!! As I put down my S/I swimsuit issue to post this.


LOL!!


----------

